# WEDDING RING @ UPPER C ISLAND CAMP



## ritatheraft (May 22, 2007)

found. two weeks ago. Men's wedding ring at Pumphouse campsite "Islands" we meant to bring it with but accidentally left it on the pinic table. hope it is still there for whom ever lost it.


----------

